# MPD5 max allowed PPPoE speed?



## rihad (Nov 12, 2013)

It says in FreeBSD kernel source file /usr/src/sys/netgraph/ng_ppp.h:


```
/* Max allowable link latency (miliseconds) and bandwidth (bytes/second/10) */
#define NG_PPP_MAX_LATENCY      1000            /* 1 second */
#define NG_PPP_MAX_BANDWIDTH    125000          /* 10 Mbits / >second */
```

Does this mean that ADSL2+ maximum bandwidth would be artificially limited to 10 Mbit/s?


----------

